# Wicket



## greenfireeye (15. Aug 2012)

Hello, I've got a problem.

I have some text fields that are set to required = true.
If I forget to fill one of these fields, then I stay on the page and will be prompted to fill in these fields.
So far so good.
If I have now completed the rest of the fields, I´m not on the next page of my form, I´m now hanging on this side.
How can I prevent this? :bahnhof:
Can you please help me? 
Thank you! 
_______________________________
Hallo, ich habe da ein Problem. Also ich habe ein paar Textfelder, die auf required = true gesetzt sind. Wenn ich jetzt eines dieser Felder vergesse auszufüllen, dann bleibe ich auf der Seite und werde aufgefordert, diese Felder auszufüllen. Soweit so gut. Wenn ich jetzt aber die restlichen Felder ausgefüllt habe, geht er nicht auf die nächste Seite meines Formulars, sondern bleibt nun an dieser Seite hängen. Wie kann ich das Verhindern?


----------



## Templarthelast (15. Aug 2012)

Komisch, dass jemand, der nach seinem überragenden Englisch Deutscher zu sein scheint, in einem deutschsprachigem Forum einen englischen Beitrag verfasst.


Wie sieht denn das Formular aus? Vielleicht verweist das Actionattribute einfach auf die gleiche Seite.


----------



## greenfireeye (15. Aug 2012)

Nein, ich habe bereits geschaut.
Ich möchte auf die nächste Seite mit Parametern weitergeleitet werden, er (IE oder Firefox) springt auch in das onSubmit, aber er leitet nicht mehr weiter. Wie gesagt, sobald man einmal ein required Field vergessen hat steht alles.

Ich habe es in Java folgendermaßen geschrieben:

[Java]final Button nextButton = new Button("nextButton") {
	@Override
	public void onSubmit() {
		processFormData();
		redirectToNextPage();
	}
};
add(nextButton);

private Request processFormData() {
	RequestForm3Model model = getModelObject();
	RequestDAO requestDAO = Services.requestDAO();
	Request request = requestDAO.findById(requestId);
	final Person participants;
	if (personId == null) {
		participants = new Person();
		participants.setOrganisation(new Organisation());
		request.addParticipant(participants);
	} else {
		final PersonDAO personDAO = Services.personDAO();
		final Person existingPerson = personDAO.findById(personId);
		participants = existingPerson;
	}
	participants.setSalutation(model.getSalutation());
	requestDAO.update(request);
	return request;
}

private void redirectToNextPage() {
	PageParameters parameters = new PageParameters();
	parameters.add("requestId", requestId.toString());
	setResponsePage(withRequestor3_2.class, parameters);
}[/Java]

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Templarthelast (15. Aug 2012)

Faces-Config.xml – Navigation-Rule und Managed-Bean - Java EE, Android und Core Java Blog

Vielleicht solltes du dir mal die faces-config.xml zu gemühte ziehen. Du kannst eine Methode per commandbutton aufrufen und dann je nach return auf eine andere Seite weiterleiten.


----------



## Nogothrim (15. Aug 2012)

ich glaub es geht um Wicket, da is nix mit faces-config


----------



## JimPanse (15. Aug 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> Faces-Config.xml – Navigation-Rule und Managed-Bean - Java EE, Android und Core Java Blog
> 
> Vielleicht solltes du dir mal die faces-config.xml zu gemühte ziehen. Du kannst eine Methode per commandbutton aufrufen und dann je nach return auf eine andere Seite weiterleiten.




Was hat denn JSF mit Wicket zu tun???:L Auf der Wicket Webseite sind doch einige Beispiel u.a.
Wicket Examples - signin


----------



## greenfireeye (15. Aug 2012)

Mein Problem besteht bereits bei einem kleinen Testprogramm. 
Siehe:
java - Wicket Validation 'hangs' after first submit - Stack Overflow


----------

